

Really cool software projects - nreece
http://www.chrisharrison.net/projects/index.html

======
projectileboy
Chris Harrison is smarter than me, and works much, much harder. Note to self:
"Must destroy Chris Harrison!"

------
Ztrain
[http://smartstartup.typepad.com/my_weblog/2008/01/digg-
offer...](http://smartstartup.typepad.com/my_weblog/2008/01/digg-offers-
to.html)

